# Bloodfold farm , Lincs June 2014



## redT1ger (Jun 7, 2014)

No info or history that I know of. Just another abandoned farm.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 7, 2014)

did well for how dark it seems, looks a nice find  good job!


----------



## redT1ger (Jun 7, 2014)

Yea I couldn't focus on anything as it's pitch black inside. It was just a case of aim through each doorway with a flash


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 7, 2014)

That looks bloody good


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 7, 2014)

You've done a good job with your pictures. A nice find though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like a ceased restoration project,cracking photos.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 7, 2014)

how lovely and a nice pink loo!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 7, 2014)

What else is in the immediate vicinity? That farm building? is something built specially for some particular process/use, and construction of the rear extension looks 'funny'. Any old MOD or munitions works in area?


----------



## redT1ger (Jun 7, 2014)

Nothing there that sugests anything other than farm use. But yes that shed is a bit unusual


----------



## krela (Jun 9, 2014)

It's definitely MoD in origin, it has that WW2 era construction aura about it.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 9, 2014)

What a strange place! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## the_oblique (Jun 11, 2014)

is there some fire damage on the stairwell? And lol at the funny angle the cable to the lightswitch has been fitted at...


----------



## Farmerboy (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I am right in saying they kept cattle in the sheds and at some point some of the outbuildings or maybe just one was used as a slaughterhouse. Next time I see my father i'll ask him as he used to do some contracting work on the land around it


----------

